# Task Force Arrowhead?



## FormerHorseGuard (26 Jan 2013)

I was reading a post on this site about uniforms of other countries and from them I ended up on http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_military_special_forces_units#Canada

They have a  listing of special forces units of Canada
Canada

Main article: Canadian Special Operations Forces Command
 Canadian Special Operations Forces Command 427 Special Operations Aviation Squadron (427 SOAS)[7]
 Canadian Joint Incident Response Unit (CJIRU)[8]
 Canadian Special Operations Regiment (CSOR)[9]
 Joint Task Force 2 (JTF2)[10]
 Task Force Arrowhead[11]

I have never heard of Task Force Arrowhead,  was this the FSSF or something else  or someones vivid imagation as I know the site is not always spot on with current and correct information


----------



## dapaterson (26 Jan 2013)

Google is your friend.

http://www.cansofcom.forces.gc.ca/gi-ig/ioc-coi-eng.asp

Task Force Arrowhead. TF Arrowhead is a scaleable, agile force able to respond to threats and incidents around the globe on short notice. While it is internationally focused, it can also be deployed in Canada. It is a high readiness SOTF capable of quickly deploying to a crisis for short periods of time. It is comprised of personnel from all four units in the Command and is led by CSOR. TF Arrowhead represents an initial response that could be a pre-cursor to the deployment of another SOTF or conventional task force.

Tasks include, but are not limited to: Direct action, CBRN response, sensitive site exploitation, counter-proliferation, support to non-combatant evacuation operations, close personnel protection, force protection of Government personnel and assets.


----------



## FormerHorseGuard (26 Jan 2013)

I did  google it and came  up with the answer after the fact, my  mistake should of googled it first but I figured it was mistake or something 
Now I  know it is a real unit, interesting


----------



## Good2Golf (26 Jan 2013)

FormerHorseGuard said:
			
		

> Now I  know it is a real unit, interesting



To be accurate, it is not a unit; it is a task force.  

A task force is a collection of elements from more than one unit.  


Regards
G2G


----------

